# Homemade pasta w/o pasta machine



## AudraGreenTea (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to make homemade pasta, but I don't have a pasta machine to flatten it.  I would love information on how to do this.  Thanks so much


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome to DC 
You will just need a good sturdy rolling pin and elbow grease! 
a basic recipe for fresh egg pasta | Jamie Oliver | Food | Recipes (UK)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello and a big welcome to DC


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to DC! You can make several kinds of pasta without a pasta machine. It is easier with a pasta machine, but if you can roll dough and roll it thin, you don't need a pasta machine.


----------



## chopper (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to roll mine with a rolling pin before I got my pasta attachment for the Kitchen Aid.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to roll out pasta and cut it into lasagna noodles. I finally decided that it was worth getting a pasta roller. Now I make linguine too. I use whole grain wheat flour, so I find that the spaghetti doesn't work too well.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2012)

You can make any flat pasta with just a rolling pin - linguine, fettuccine, papardelle, lasagna, ravioli, etc.

All the Italian mothers in Italy have been doing it by hand for centuries.  Give it a try.


----------

